# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Hoya ID Vs Hoya ID Lifestyle

## optomusprime

Hi, does anyone know if patients would find a difference between the two lenses? The Hoya ID is a lot more expensive but how much better is it?

And just out of interest how would the presio w compare with the  ID hoya lenses?

----------


## carnzo

The iD is by far the best progressive on the market.  The Lifestyle is a down scaled version (backside surface only).  Once you put a patient in a iD they can't go back.  As far as Varilux is concerned, it's a no brainer use the Hoya.  Also, it's a practice builder.  Lenscrafters/Pearle are using a Essilor version of the Varilux design, therefore if you sell Varilux lenses you are helping a company who sells directly to your competition. duh.

----------


## Yeap

ID lifestyle is only back surface free-form while ID is front and back or as Hoya market it Bi-surface integrated design.

----------


## au

If a patient is low add, I will choose the lifestyle for them, with high add, go for the iD

Or if the cyl. is high, must go for the iD, little or low add, take the lifestyle.

About the corridor, just depend on the patient's history, new fit must use 
the short corridor because more easy to look at near !

Experience wearer need to understand more on their job nature and habbit.

cheers

:cheers:

----------


## OCP

> ID lifestyle is only back surface free-form while ID is front and back or as Hoya market it Bi-surface integrated design.


Who has told you that Bi-surface (old design+new design developed by Shamir) is better than 100 % back surface?
I can tell you that a 100% back side progressive like the Autograph II will blow away the ID.

----------


## AWTECH

> Who has told you that Bi-surface (old design+new design developed by Shamir) is better than 100 % back surface?
> I can tell you that a 100% back side progressive like the Autograph II will blow away the ID.


I agree that a high quality backside design is a better solution.

----------


## sharpstick777

> I can tell you that a 100% back side progressive like the Autograph II will blow away the ID.


 
I have both the Lifestyle ID and the Auto II in the same RX (mild myope).  The Auto II in my RX has wider distance than the Lifestyle, its clear completely across the width of the lens at the horizon.  The ID has a slight edge bluriness at about 60 degrees off center.  The ID however has a slightly wider intermediate.  Reading is a draw.  I would give the edge to the ID Lifestyle because it manages trefoil slightly better than the AutoII, lines stay straight no matter where in the lens I am looking.  However, the ID cost is $55 more per pair than the AutoII here so I don't think its worth the slight improvement in trefoil.  As a contrast my Definity's are completely clear across the reading and midrange, but I have less clarity than either AutoII and IDL in the distanc periphery, only about 40 degress perfect clarity off center in the distance portion.

----------


## OCP

> I have both the Lifestyle ID and the Auto II in the same RX (mild myope).  The Auto II in my RX has wider distance than the Lifestyle, its clear completely across the width of the lens at the horizon.  The ID has a slight edge bluriness at about 60 degrees off center.  The ID however has a slightly wider intermediate.  Reading is a draw.  I would give the edge to the ID Lifestyle because it manages trefoil slightly better than the AutoII, lines stay straight no matter where in the lens I am looking.  However, the ID cost is $55 more per pair than the AutoII here so I don't think its worth the slight improvement in trefoil.  As a contrast my Definity's are completely clear across the reading and midrange, but I have less clarity than either AutoII and IDL in the distanc periphery, only about 40 degress perfect clarity off center in the distance portion.


Always nice to hear comparisons, but we all know it depends of many things, because you are an consumer as well and your result is not nessasary the right answer.
Make 10 pairs ID, and 10 pairs Auto II and you will get a more clear result.
Auto II got power compensations for oblique angels, and that alone should give you the answer. It will still blow away the ID in higher powers and higher Adds. Power compensating for oblique angels is the future of optics. ID is a great lens and will work much better than conventionel designs, but saying it´s the best lens out there is simply wrong.

----------


## MacCon

I always consider what they have been wearing, moving from one design to another does not always work especially for higher scripts. I find this is more of a factor than most others and I try to keep to 2 or 3 designs.

Let us know what happens?

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Hi, does anyone know if patients would find a difference between the two lenses? The Hoya ID is a lot more expensive but how much better is it?


Both lenses have bi-toroidal progressive surfaces, with the Add power derived by combining two plano cylinders at right angles. The Lifestyle is semi-finished, the iD is surfaced on both sides. The Lifestyle's BCs are spaced about .75D to 1.00D apart, the iD's are continuously variable, resulting in less off-axis power and astigmatic error at very high powers. The iD has a much wider power range, and is available in Hoya's higher (than other super high index lens materials) Abbe 1.70 material, resulting in less trans chromatic aberration. The iD can be ordered with zero inset- not sure if the Lifestyle has that capability. I would give the nod to the iD for powers over 8D due to slightly better off-axis performance and higher Abbe material availability. 

I'm waiting for the "MyStyle", a more optimized and customizable lens that has replaced the iD outside of the US. It would be nice to hear from opticians who have worn and have been fitting this lens. Any and all feedback would be appreciated.

----------


## KStraker

> I agree that a high quality backside design is a better solution.


Like the Id Lifestyle?

----------

